# Rfc appointment in, where do you go for appointment?



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi girls

At long last my rfc appointment has arrived  

the girl on the phone has told me I have to go to a well women's centre in belfast.
Has anyone attended this clinic and where is it?

Thanx xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hails

I did see that on the screen that day i was up. Is there no directions on the letter?

Jillyhen


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

No directions  
It just says well women's center in belfast and the appointments number. 
Hopefully I will find it. 
I live in Londonderry and appointment is at 9am so will have to leave early in morning.


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Hails

The last time i was up it said the outpatients appts had been moved to the Grove Centre, its in North Belfast.  Give the RFC a ring and ask them the exact address.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hails

I saw on the board its york road or street in belfast. Im sure if you phoned they can tell you. How stupid not putting the address on the letter. Now they will have to answer more phonecalls to tell people where to go  

Katie


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi girls

Yeah it on York street. Well women's centre. All over the news 2day, a lady got stabbed there yesterday


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Seriously!  What is this world coming too


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

It has really gone crazy   x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hails,

I saw it on news just after posting earlier. Some people are nutters. Wonder if he was down regging  

Katie


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol  yeah nutter alrite!!!!!!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Gosh

I heard that on the news this evening and thot the name of the place sounded familiar

Jillyhen x


----------

